# Were back home...



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind words and support. It means a lot to me.
I am incredibly blessed to have wonderful friends.
We are back home safely after two hard days of driving..My leg is doing okay still!
We qualified in both pre-shows and in all of the rings we stepped in and barring one no sit on one of our go-outs I have absolutly no regrets..(the no sit was not the end of the world either..it was just 5 points..lol) Titan had a wonderful second round and ran it very clean. I love my boy!
I was able to meet Jodie in person and meet Annie & Fisher...It's hard to explain but when you meet a forum member that you have talked to forever it feels like you already know them and are just reconnecting..No such thing as strangers.
I would like to think I was not as nervous and overwhelmed this year. I think it was a little easier because I was expecting the tension of Saturday morning and I was not the 1st person in my ring..I think Jodie was surprised how tense the room was..Saturday was very stressful and I was exhausted by the end of the day and just wanted to go hide my head...
Sunday seemed better... or maybe it was because I was annoyed most of the day.. I should really thank that particular lady because it distracted me.
I have to say that it is weird how things work out...my last ring on Sunday had my exercise I blew last year...Titan did what was asked both years but this year... I did not tell him to stay..lol!
Thank you guys again for all the support!
PS... Can I just say I am soooooo glad I did not make a fool of myself when meeting Jackie Mertins.. What a classy lady!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I've been out of the loop for a week and I just looked at the results. Wow! you must be so pleased at how you and Titan scored at the NOI. Congrats on being in that elite group.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations again! What a phenomenal team you two are!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm so glad you had a good time! I'm so in awe of your accomplishments!



Titan1 said:


> PS... Can I just say I am soooooo glad I did not make a fool of myself when meeting Jackie Mertins.. What a classy lady!


Bill Hillman (a somewhat famous field trainer) came to my house with someone picking up some ducks. When he was introduced to me all I could say is "Oh!". Glad you were able to come up with something more to say than that!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

We are all very proud of you!! Titan is a very good boy!! You have done such a great job with him!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Welcome home and huge congratulations on such an awesome accomplishment! We are all so very proud of you, and it's a good thing Jackie didn't get star struck when talking to YOU!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> it's a good thing Jackie didn't get star struck when talking to YOU!


Haha! Love it! And so true!

Congratulations on such a great showing. It sounds like it is much more intense that I would have thought. I hope to be able to go as an observer one day to see what it's like. 

Just an aside... Did you or Jodie see the mix breed work at all? I saw that one was entered and ended up pretty high in the rankings. As a former mix breed handler, it makes me proud to see an OTCH mix.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WELCOME BACK!!!!

I am so thrilled for you guys, what an amazing few days you must have had. I am so proud of you and so proud of Titan. I really wish I could have been there!

Hope you get a day of or two before heading back to work!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I saw the dog and his handler around the site but didn't actually get to see them run. I am happy that they did so well but also concerned because if I remember correctly this is a borderjack (border collie x jack russell) that was bred to be a flyball dog. I am happy that AKC is allowing mixed breeds, but I hope it doesn't perpetuate the problem of purposefully bred mixes.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> I saw the dog and his handler around the site but didn't actually get to see them run. I am happy that they did so well but also concerned because if I remember correctly this is a borderjack (border collie x jack russell) that was bred to be a flyball dog. I am happy that AKC is allowing mixed breeds, but I hope it doesn't perpetuate the problem of purposefully bred mixes.


Ohhh... Hmmm. That is a concern I had as well. I am hoping that the requirement of spay/neuter will keep this to a minimum. 

Anyway, back to telling Titan he is the best EVER!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, go Titey Pants! Hope you got your chicken nuggets, lots and lots of kisses, and that extra treat from me in your ball!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Does anyone know how many(few) dogs made it 16 for 16 at the NOI?? I bet the ring jumping was a lot easier on the dogs than the handlers! It would be fun if we had little mock trials, that followed this format, but the real thing is another story.

Just think, they didn't only go 16 for 16, they went 20 for 20 for the week!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

mlopez said:


> Haha! Love it! And so true!
> 
> Congratulations on such a great showing. It sounds like it is much more intense that I would have thought. I hope to be able to go as an observer one day to see what it's like.
> 
> Just an aside... Did you or Jodie see the mix breed work at all? I saw that one was entered and ended up pretty high in the rankings. As a former mix breed handler, it makes me proud to see an OTCH mix.


The mixed breed lives here in FL and I have seen him in the ring. He is a darling little dog, looks pretty much like a beagle but with pointy ears and face.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome back!! It must feel great to be home after all the driving, showing and more driving.

I hope to meet you and Titan some day - I may just be so awestruck I am speechless 

Congratulations again on your incredible team!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Welcome back! Glad you made it home safely. 
Congratulations again, we are all so proud of you guys. You and Titan are an amazing team!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations Michelle and Titan!!!!! You two are an awesome team. 

I know my second time out at Agility National because I knew what to expect all the way around, I was more mentally prepared. I am sure that was how it was for you also. I am sure the obedience venue has more electricity in the air, but knowing how it is after being there once, makes it so much easier. 

I think it is cool you got to meet more GRF faces. It is a lot of fun to put faces to GRF friends. 

I hope maybe we can have a GRF get together for all that will be going to Golden National next fall in St Louis.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I almost forgot to tell anyone....when I was sitting down to wait for final awards, a man sitting two seats down from me leaned over and asked if I was had come to compete in the juniors competition. That's the second time in two months!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> I almost forgot to tell anyone....when I was sitting down to wait for final awards, a man sitting two seats down from me leaned over and asked if I was had come to compete in the juniors competition. That's the second time in two months!


Oh no! I feel your pain. Really. I get that a lot unfortunately. Actually had some really young obnoxious boys ask me if I was in middle school or high school :yuck: I told them I was a college graduate...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

you know, I hated it until I turned 30. Once I hit 30 I can finally appreciate it!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Jodie, I am seven years younger than my sister. When we would go out to lunch or dinner she would get carded not me. I used to look at the waiter and ask if I looked like her mother. LOL Funny most people don't think I am as old as I am either.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Interesting fact: of all the goldens to win the NOI, nearly 43% went back to Reggie either through Rocky, Bomber, or both. One of those goldens (Rocky son) won twice. Zoom is very heavily line bred on Reggie

yep I know I'm a nerd for figuring that out.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> Interesting fact: of all the goldens to win the NOI, nearly 43% went back to Reggie either through Rocky, Bomber, or both. One of those goldens (Rocky son) won twice. Zoom is very heavily line bred on Reggie
> 
> yep I know I'm a nerd for figuring that out.


Your not the only nerd!! I do the same thing


----------

